# Is it likely to be negative?



## mariaw (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi,
I was just wondering if I am right in thinking that my treatment has failed?

9 dpt I woke up in the night sweating, back ache and stomach pains. In the morning I had lost a small amount of dark discharge. Throughout the day and also day 10 I have continued to loose this, but only when visiting the toilet. 
On telephoning the hospital they advised that the cyclogest could be causing this .. is this true? I do feel like I am about to have my period.
This is my 3rd attempt at icsi. The first was successful and although I did feel like I was going to have my period I never lost anything. The second was unsuccessful and again I had pains and no discharge. My period didn't come until I stopped taking cyclogest.
My main question is could the cyclogest be stopping my period again - therefore treatment failed. I know it is too early to do a hpt, but would like to know your opinion.
thanks.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Maria,

It's really too early to tell if it has been a success or not and your clinics advice on the possible side effects of cyclogest is correct.

Try to relax at this stage and good luck with your pregnancy test in a few days time.

Regards,

Peter



mariaw said:


> Hi,
> I was just wondering if I am right in thinking that my treatment has failed?
> 
> 9 dpt I woke up in the night sweating, back ache and stomach pains. In the morning I had lost a small amount of dark discharge. Throughout the day and also day 10 I have continued to loose this, but only when visiting the toilet.
> ...


----------

